# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Terrassa

## Victorino

Hola compañeros del foro!!
Feliz semana santa!!

Tal y como el tema indica, propongo una quedada en Terrassa.

Paseando por el foro me dado cuenta de que por lo menos hay 4 personas que "semos" de Terrassa, pues que mejor excusa para reunirnos una tarde, una noche, un ratillo, que sé yo..? Pero por lo menos quedar i conocernos. 

Por supuesto que este mensaje no va dirigido solo a los terrasenses, sino a todo aquel que tenga un rato libre y quiera compartir su arte.

Pues ya esta dicho, ya me direis que pensais y si interesa ponemos fecha y hora.

Y en cuanto a los que ya habeis quedado en Barcelona ...os envidio, aseguraros de hacerme un hueco la proxima vez que quedeis.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues poner un dia y yo haré lo posible por ir    :Lol:

----------


## Victorino

No os apunteis todos a la vez!! :D 

Por lo que veo mi propuesta no esta teniendo mucho exito :( 
Donde estan esos magos con ganas de asombrar :Confused: 
Venga, animaros!! La propuesta sigue en pie.  

Ritxi, siempre podemos quedar tu y yo, solos ante el peligro. Si es así, pon tu mismo la fecha. Estoy en paro de momento, asi que me va bien cuando sea.

----------


## The Black Prince

Si me va bien yo también puedo ir

----------


## raul938

de momento contar conmigo,mi futuro hijo no sale hasta de aqui a tres mese y puedo ir ahora o nunca.

----------


## Victorino

Pues decidme... cuando os iria bien?
Entre semana o fin de semana? mañana o tarde?esta semana o la siguiente?

Yo lo tengo facil porque de momento estoy en paro 8-).

----------


## Ritxi

A mi me va bien el Domingo que viene por la mañana.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno,... Conozco Terrassa un poco. Durante muchos años he estado personal y profesionalmente vinculado a ella. Siempre me ha parecido un lugar interesante para hecr magia. Según las fechas y las horas podríais contar también conmigo (aunque no lo puedo asegurar).

----------


## Victorino

El domingo de la semana que viene, dia 6 de abril por la mañana, os va bien a todos?

Quereis que sea este domingo dia 30 de marzo?

Si no os va bien el domingo, por favor, proponed.

Black Prince, Raul y Nemesis cuando os iria bien?

----------


## SIGLATTI

A mi el Domingo no me va bien, el sabado por la tarde lo tengo libre, aunque si le va bien a Ritxi no lo cambieis, para los de Terrasa podriamos proponer un dia, si os va bien entre semana por la tarde y quedamos mas a menudo, hasta ahora lo tenia mal pero cambio el trabajo a Terrassa y supongo que lo tendre mejor, si quedais el Domingo me pego una escapada y hablamos.

P.D. que cabrones (con todos los respetos) a los que fuisteis a la ultima quedada, no pude ir y con esto del cambio de curro estoy muy desconectado, pero a partir de ahora ire mas sobrado de tiempo.

----------


## Némesis

Domingo 6 me va bien

----------


## Ritxi

> Domingo 6 me va bien



A mi también, porque este viernes me operan y para el domingo 30 aún no estaré recuperado.

Siglatti a ver si te puedes escapar un rato   :D

----------


## Victorino

A mi el 6 de abril me parece bien.
Cuanto antes fijemos la fecha mejor.

SIGLATTI, buena idea la de quedar entre semana, cuenta conmigo, ya me diras los dias que mas te conviene. Te podras de verdad escapar un ratillo aunque sea el dia 6? El truco de la desaparición ehhh pillin!!

NÉMESIS, se te ocurre algun sitio donde podamos ir el dia 6?

----------


## TxeMa

Yo si lo hacéis en domingo imposible!

Pero bueno ya habrán otras, estaré atento al hilo por si hay cambios  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

buenas,... 
este dia 6, yo no podré venir, si es que me aceptais, claro... porque lo trabajo, cosas de la BBC.
pero en una proxima a ver si puedo.

----------


## Ritxi

La BBC??

Es la famosa cadena de tiendas *B*uenas, *B*onitas y *C*aras, no??   :D 

Te espero en la próxima para practicar con el FP, a ver si me lanzo

----------


## The Black Prince

El día 6 creo que tengo un minibolo pero es por la mañana. En principio creo que podría ir.

Un saludo,

----------


## vulcano

Pues yo de momento, Sabados y domingos lo tengo chungo, hasta que acabe de arreglar el piso y me mude, pero entre semana...segun hasta que hora lo puedo arreglar, pero me quedan tres semanas del turno de noche, y a partir de ahi tengo tardes libres, asi que seguire con atencion las fechas que propongais y si me va bien alguna voy.

----------


## Ritxi

¿¿¿Como hemos quedado :Confused: 

¿¿¿Al final quien viene??  porque si no puede ir nadie lo postponemos para otro dia

Raul ya te llamaré para ir juntos

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo tengo concierto a las 9 de la noche en bcn, pero un rato podría venir.

----------


## MagNity

al final haceis quedada? cuando y donde y a que hora...? posiblemente se me anule el trabajo del domingo (estoy en espera) así que vosotros direis, y si puedo, me vengo.

----------


## Victorino

Siento no haberme pronunciado antes, he estado un poco ocupadillo.

Tambien siento tener que comunicaros que no voy a poder asistir a la quedada de este domingo. Me ha surgido un imprevisto que me ha roto todos los planes :x mucha rabia es la que tengo. Estare fuera del pais hasta el lunes.

Ritxi, lo siento mucho, se que en su dia dije que no tenia problema, que eligierais la fecha y ahora resulta que no puedo ir :x 

Como lo teneis para quedar el miercoles, jueves o viernes de la semana que viene?

Los que venis de fuera de Terrassa, donde os iria bien para quedar?

----------


## Ritxi

Bueno, pues parece que queda anulada  :( 

Igualmente si alguien quiere quedar un rato el Domingo por la mañana, en St feliu que me lo diga

----------


## Victorino

Como lo teneis para este jueves o viernes?

----------


## SIGLATTI

A mi el viernes tarde noche me va bien, bueno, tarde un poco tarde, si a alguien mas le va bien que diga algo.

----------


## Victorino

A mi el viernes tarde noche tambien me iria bien, donde te iria bien quedar Siglatti?
Se anima alguien más?

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo salgo de trabajar a las 7:30 mas o menos, si te va bien a partir de ahi donde quieras si es en Terrassa.

----------


## Victorino

Pues podriamos quedar en centro donde acaba la rambla, en la puerta del bingo. Una vez alli nos metemos en algun sitio con la excusa de tomar algo.

Si te va bien podriamos quedar a las 19.45 - 20.00 en la puerta del Bingo. Alli estaré. Si ahi no te va bien ya me diras donde. Te mando mi movil en un privado por lo que sea.

Por fin la primera quedada en Terrassa!!!
Y vamos a tener el honor de "inagurarla". 

Todavia no es tarde, animaros, estais todos invitados.

Para que quede claro, quedada en Terrassa el viernes 11 de Abril entre las 19.45 - 20.00 en la puerta del bingo de la rambla.
[/b]

----------


## vulcano

Pues hare lo posible por pasarme un rato, ...pero no prometo nada.
Saludos

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ok quedamos asi, ya buscaremos algun sitio, Alons, si te apuntas y puedes bajar a Terrassa luego te acerco a granollers que el sabado no curro. Incluso podria hablar con un compañero que baja de granollers a eso de las 18:45 desde mi antiguo curro.

----------


## Victorino

ALLI ESTARE!!! SIN FALTA!!!

----------


## Victorino

ALLI ESTARE!!! SIN FALTA!!!

----------


## vulcano

Pues lamento comunicaros que no podre asistir hoy. Finalmente, como me temia, se me ha complicado el tema y no puede ser.

Lo malo es que ya no me queda pelo para darme tirones, de la rabia que me dá.

Que lo paseis bien.
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## mralonso

weno, falta 1 pero se apunta otro  :Wink1: 

aora me apunto yo

----------


## Victorino

Estupendo, por lo menos seremos 3, nos vemos alli compañeros.

Alonso, traete tu cohete que ese lo quiero ver yo en directo.

Llevaré una chaqueta negra y tejanos, os espero en la puerta del bingo.

----------


## angelilliks

A ver si me puedo acercar a la quedada que yo también soy de Terrassa, pero no puedo asegurarle que tengo el día un poco liado.

----------


## Ritxi

Hacer alguna foto!!!    :D

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ritxi, ven y las haces tu........serias bienvenido........

----------


## Ritxi

Ojala pudiese  :( 

Pero no os librareis de mi, un dia de estos quedamos a cenar por aqui otra vez

----------


## angelilliks

Me he pasado por delante de la puerta del bingo a las 20:15 naiden de naiden, al final me he tenido que ir que iba con un compañero, la proxima vez sera.
Un saludo.

----------


## Victorino

> Me he pasado por delante de la puerta del bingo a las 20:15 naiden de naiden, al final me he tenido que ir que iba con un compañero, la proxima vez sera.
> Un saludo.


Yo he estado alli desde las 19.30 Siglatti y Alonso han llegado sobre las 20.00 y me imagino que tal i como tu llegabas, Angelilliks, nosotros nos ibamos, pues es una pena porque nos preguntabamos si ibas a venir, sabe mal decirlo pero estabamos en el bar de al lado del bingo. Una pena de verdad, pero espero que te apuntes a la proxima, que si todo va bien sera la semana que viene.

Pues que contaros compañeros, alli estabamos los tres ante el peligro. Alguna foto tenemos, ya se encargará Alonso de hacer los honores. El dia se ha puesto chungo y estaba lloviendo así que nos hemos metido en el primer bar que hemos visto, al principio no habia mucha gente pero la suficiente para que Alonso empezara a hacer de las suyas. Despues otro grupo de gente ha llegado y ya se nos acumulaba la faena. Total... que no hemos salido del bar hasta que nos han hechado. Mas tarde Magic Alonso se ha dedicado a hacer mentalismo por la radio, si, si, escuchais bien, por la radio, como?... que como lo ha hecho? Pues................MAGIA! 

Yo personalmente me lo he pasado muy bien y espero que solo sea la primera de otras muchas. De hecho ya propongo la siguiente quedada para la semana que viene, yo me puedo adaptar así que el dia lo dejo en vuestras manos.

David y Alonso, gracias por todo una vez mas.

Y un saludo a todos los que no habeis podido asistir, espero que no vuelva a ocurrir.

----------


## Victorino

> Me he pasado por delante de la puerta del bingo a las 20:15 naiden de naiden, al final me he tenido que ir que iba con un compañero, la proxima vez sera.
> Un saludo.


Yo he estado alli desde las 19.30 Siglatti y Alonso han llegado sobre las 20.00 y me imagino que tal i como tu llegabas, Angelilliks, nosotros nos ibamos, pues es una pena porque nos preguntabamos si ibas a venir, sabe mal decirlo pero estabamos en el bar de al lado del bingo. Una pena de verdad, pero espero que te apuntes a la proxima, que si todo va bien sera la semana que viene.

Pues que contaros compañeros, alli estabamos los tres ante el peligro. Alguna foto tenemos, ya se encargará Alonso de hacer los honores. El dia se ha puesto chungo y estaba lloviendo así que nos hemos metido en el primer bar que hemos visto, al principio no habia mucha gente pero la suficiente para que Alonso empezara a hacer de las suyas. Despues otro grupo de gente ha llegado y ya se nos acumulaba la faena. Total... que no hemos salido del bar hasta que nos han hechado. Mas tarde Magic Alonso se ha dedicado a hacer mentalismo por la radio, si, si, escuchais bien, por la radio, como?... que como lo ha hecho? Pues................MAGIA! 

Yo personalmente me lo he pasado muy bien y espero que solo sea la primera de otras muchas. De hecho ya propongo la siguiente quedada para la semana que viene, yo me puedo adaptar así que el dia lo dejo en vuestras manos.

David y Alonso, gracias por todo una vez mas.

Y un saludo a todos los que no habeis podido asistir, espero que no vuelva a ocurrir.

----------


## mralonso

solo faltaba mariwhana y la que montabamos jajajaj

----------


## SIGLATTI

Soy testigo de la adivinación de esa carta por la radio, Alonso eres un crack. Me lo pase genial chicos..............Victor ya te llamare y quedamos, y a los de Terrassa que quieran intentaremos quedar entre semana, a ver si alguien se apunta.
Lastima angelilliks, la proxima nos pasamos los telefonos que no hayan estos problemas.

----------


## angelilliks

A ver si a la próxima  :Smile1:  No pensé en mirar en el bar... A la próxima dadme por apuntado.

Un saludo.

----------

